# Outdoor lighting



## Ms Poison (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm having a cemetary for the first time in my front yard. I already have low volt landscape lights that are in place for my bushes etc. I would like to have a couple green or blue spots aimed at the tombstones and props. I went to lowes and saw some floods that I could attach to my existing lights but they have clear bulbs and lenses. Searched all over the net for what im looking for. Can anyone recommend (give me a clue)  how to do this. I do not want to spend a fortune on new lights. Not a big area just need maybe a few. 

Cheers


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you looking for something like this?

Bulbrite H50PAR20B50W 120V PAR20 Halogen Light,Blue - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41nE016zfcL

In our area, we've been able to pick up colored floodlights at Home Depot.


----------



## Radford (Aug 7, 2012)

some landscape low voltage lights have interchangable bulbs that just plug in . they come in red , green , orange and blue. try Home Depot


----------



## Ms Poison (Aug 28, 2012)

I found the large halogen colored bulbson the net but dont know what they fit and saw the small bulbs at home depot but I dont think they will be bright enough. Guess I will go back to the store and talk to someone this time.
Thanks


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Aug 29, 2012)

I bought like a dozen of these fixtures for the hologen flood posted above. I actually got them at home depot in their Chirstmas stuff which was already going up in mid-september of last year. They probably have it with their outdoor stuff.

Blue floods are the way to go for graveyards. TOTALLY creepy!! I use green for zombies and I've also seen green used for alien scenes but IMHO blue is the best for graves and tombstones.

Check that fixture here: http://electrical.hardwarestore.com/13-42-outdoor-flood-lighting/floodlight-holder-232199.aspx


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Aug 29, 2012)

Even better than my previous link... http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...=floodlight+holder&storeId=10051#.UD95iiKDcuw


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

If you check the online stores of either Home Depot or Lowes you can get the fixtures that halloweenfan5 posted for about 4 dollars each. Save a little money.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Walmart has a 2 pack of the ones H5 listed from Home Depot. Don't remember how much they were but I know they were not that expensive though.


----------



## Ms Poison (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow- thanks so much everyone! I am going to check out Walmart and HD . H 5 the cemetary will include some zombie props do you think blue will still work ? My front yard is small maybe only a few. I am only putting them out for my party the Sat before and Halloween night. I live in a decent neighborhood but afraid someone will steal or vandalize. I worked so hard on these. Sad because I would like to have everything out Oct 1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Blue should work perfectly fine for zombies


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

I always use blue and green floods, and as someone previously said, Home Depot's Christmas section is the way to go!


----------

